# Closed Captioning problem



## Larry Caldwell (Apr 4, 2005)

I responded to the poll about the problem with the closed captioning being so far out of sync. I don't have a TV that decodes closed captioning any more, or I would hook it up to see if the problem is with the closed captioning stream or the 921, but I also see the problem when watching SD programming. It is particularly irritating when the closed captioning is 10 seconds in advance of the action. It makes it hard to follow the show.


----------



## Eagles (Dec 31, 2003)

The CC decoding on the 921 has many problems. There are still issues with proper decoding in 720P. There is also problems with FX channel. If you watch Nip/Tuck in any mode HD or SD via Component or RCA the CCis messed up. Anytime a contraction is in the sentence the whole sentence disappears. I used my TV to decode in SD mode via RCA cables and there is no problem. This tells me this is a 921 issue. Watching any show on mt wide screen via RCA basically defeats the whole purpose of using the 921. I am pretty much resigned to the fact that the CC issues will never be completely resolved on the 921. I just hope when the MPEG 4 boxes come out they actually work properly.


----------



## KKlare (Sep 24, 2004)

Yes I've been noticing that the part of the line before the apostrophe is lost.
I also have had problems with OTA CBS with captions delayed by 3 or more seconds and this not happening on my 811 when I get it on. This delay makes it unusable just as having it early would. The problem is only common on CBS OTA and the 921. I use CC a lot to pick out the words from the other noise. It is less of a problem with good actors.
-Ken


----------



## boylehome (Jul 16, 2004)

Larry, I've been able to get the CC to work pretty well by getting the settings off of default. With manual settings seems it to reduce the delay time to no more than 2 -3 seconds.


----------



## Larry Caldwell (Apr 4, 2005)

boylehome said:


> Larry, I've been able to get the CC to work pretty well by getting the settings off of default. With manual settings seems it to reduce the delay time to no more than 2 -3 seconds.


I already have changed the font to small font, with a transparent background. Is that what you mean?


----------



## boylehome (Jul 16, 2004)

Larry Caldwell said:


> I already have changed the font to small font, with a transparent background. Is that what you mean?


Yes, also Font Style, Font Size then; in Colors, "Fg/Bg" off defaults, and edge color and edge type off default. That covers it. Mine is much faster when I take it all off of the default settings.


----------

